# 2 gold gourami wreaking havoc!!



## keiths121 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 75 gallon tank that has been setup for about 3 weeks now. I recently started to add fish. Fish currently in the tank are 1 opaline gourami, 2 blue gourami, 2 gold gourami, 1 red tail black shark, pictus cat. The 2 gold gourami are constantly attacking each other, or the other gourami. I have had this tank setup in the past with other gourami but had to give them to a friend as I moved and was unable to take the fish with me, but in the past I have never had any gourami as agressive as these 2 golds are. the Gourami I have kept in the past were all very peaceful, I have never seen gourami like this before. The blues and the opaline are having to hide all the time, and the 2 golds are always in the center of the tank fighting with each other. All of the gourami are the same size, about 2 inches. What should I do to bring peace to this aquarium? 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

You can try rearranging everything in the tank so they all lose their territories - but I would guess that this is going to happen again.

As a general rule, fish with the "feelers" hanging down (angels, gourami, etc) will usually fight for dominance.


----------



## thatcichlidguy (Oct 30, 2009)

You might consider getting rid of them and trying another set. You could also try some tall plants and drift wood to try and divide the tank up into distinct areas. Like you would do with cichlids. This gives them a space to claim as their own. That can help some . Personally though I'd take back the golds and try some different ones .


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

In the past I never had luck with Gold/Blue Gourami's. They usually end up fighting and one will end up dying. Best bet is to go with another fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

That is typical Gourami behavior when males get together. Not sure really what else to tell you. If it gets too bad, you may want to consider taking the back if possible. A 75g would allow for plenty of room. Do you have many plants or other decor in there?


----------

